# *.TOD zu *.AVI konvertieren



## NemoFinder (28. Juli 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe TOD-Dateien die ich zur bearbeitung in AVI-Dateien umwandeln muss. Bislang habe ich nur das Programm "XMedia Recode" gefunden welches das kann. Leider finde ich dort allerdings keine Einstellungen, die mich mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden stellen. Entweder ist das Video in einer schlechten Qualität oder ein 12 minütiger Clip ist plötzlich 38 GB groß (vor der Konvertierung 2 GB).
Kennt einer dieses Programm und kann mir die ultimative Einstellung verraten oder mir ein anderes Programm verraten mit dem ich mein Ziel erreichen kann?

Gruß ich =)


----------



## Another (28. Juli 2010)

Bin mir nicht sicher, aber das Programm SUPER konnte afaik 'ne Menge konvertieren.
Versuchs ma, is gratis.


----------



## NemoFinder (29. Juli 2010)

Mit dem Namen sollte das Programm es können =)
Danke, ich werde es heute Mittag zu Hause mal versuchen.


----------



## Bratkartoffel (29. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

auf dotwhat.net steht bei der Erweiterung unten in den Kommentaren, dass man es mit "AVS4YOU video converter 6.2" versuchen soll, keine Ahnung, vielleicht geht das ja. Von SUPER bin ich nicht so überzeugt, da ist die Qualität teilweise für professionelle Weiterverarbeitung unzureichend.

Gruß
BK


----------

